# GT: Miami Heat @ ORLANDO MAGIC 11/24/07



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Miami Heat (3-9) vs. Orlando Magic (11-3)

7:00 PM EST, Amway Arena

*Miami Heat*




































Williams/Wade/Davis/Haslem/O'Neal

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Bogans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview


> Stan Van Gundy's tenure as head coach of the Miami Heat ended before their championship run, creating unresolved questions about why his departure was necessary in the first place.
> 
> Van Gundy, who has quickly turned the Orlando Magic into a contender in the Eastern Conference, will compete with former mentor Pat Riley and the Heat for the first time in the regular season Saturday night.
> 
> ...




Prediction: Magic 106 - Heat 94
:yay:


GO MAGIC!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic should win this game and be 14-3 before they play the Suns for the last game in November.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Lewis was not playing very well the last couple of games, I hope tonight we'll see diferent player...
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG, this game is on TWO florida sports networks and I still can't watch it! I hate you brighthouse!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

May I ask what website those portraits are from?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1: Orlando 34 - Miami 28

Howard: 9 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist
Lewis: 2 pts, 1 board, 1 assist, 1 steal
Turkoglu: 5 pts, 1 assist
Bogans: 6 pts, 2 assists, 1 steal
Nelson: 6 pts, 1 board, 3 assists, 1 steal
Cook: 4 pts, 2 boards
Dooling: 2 pts


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Lewis again is very passive...
we need him to make some shots!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Magic 59 - Heat 49

Magic:
<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Turkogl 16 4-7 2-3 0-1 0 1 1 0 0 0 2 10 
Lewis 18 3-5 0-0 0-0 0 1 2 2 2 0 1 6 
Howard 19 6-7 0-0 2-4 2 7 1 1 1 1 1 14 
Bogans 14 2-3 2-3 1-2 0 0 3 0 1 0 0 7 
Nelson 16 2-3 0-0 2-4 0 2 3 2 1 0 2 6 
Cook 7 2-4 0-2 0-0 0 3 1 0 0 0 1 4 
Dooling 10 1-3 0-0 2-2 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 4 
Foyle 4 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 2 
Arroyo 6 1-2 0-0 0-1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 2 
Evans 5 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 
Totals 115 24-39 4-8 7-14 3 15 12 6 6 1 9 59
</pre>

Heat:
<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Davis 20 5-8 3-4 2-2 0 3 1 2 0 0 1 15 
Haslem 17 3-5 0-0 2-2 2 3 2 1 1 0 1 8 
O'Neal 15 5-8 0-0 2-3 1 4 1 2 0 0 2 12 
Wade 20 4-9 0-1 2-3 1 3 6 3 1 0 1 10 
William 16 0-2 0-1 0-0 0 1 2 0 0 0 2 0 
Mourning 7 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 4 0 1 0 0 1 0 
Parker 9 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 2 0 0 0 0 2 2 
Hardaway 7 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 1 1 0 2 0 
Blount 6 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 
Totals 117 19-38 3-8 8-10 4 21 12 10 3 0 12 49
</pre>


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic didn't play much defense in the first quarter, but turned up the D in the 2nd quarter. Howard already on his way to another double/double and the bench, for the first time this year, is having a very good collective night with 16 points so far. Evans has already become my favorite player off the bench. The guy just comes in with energy, hustle and attacks the rim. Lovely.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

we need to improve our free throw shooting, turk, bogans, jameer, arroyo they are all missing their attempts!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> we need to improve our free throw shooting, turk, bogans, jameer, arroyo they are all missing their attempts!


They have been making them in the 3rd, but yes. If they would have made them early on, the Magic would be up near 25 points right now, instead of just 17 points. Ball movement is great though. 19 assists to only 9 turnovers.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LMAO at Wade and Mourning. Complain over nothing, getting right in the refs face complaining and yet neither one has been tossed. That is 3rd time Mourning has done it and he hasn't even got a T. Wade has one though because the little baby isn't getting every call his way.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

up by 15 with 11 minutes to play...we need to stay focused and make plays!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I just love how Shaq can stay in the lane for 10 seconds and nothing is called, yet Howard can go in and out, yet he gets called for it all the time.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic keep a 14 point lead with Howard on the bench the entire 4th so far.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

great game so far. Cook seems to have done a pretty good job in the 1st quarter too.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice defensive play by Howard. Got a good 4 minute break to start the 4th as well.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Man Howard has only got one touch the entire 2nd half so far. I guess Stan was pissed at Lewis for not getting more involved because he has been on fire in the 2nd half and get the majority of the shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Orlando 120 - Miami 99










The Magic had 36 bench points, 10 by the newcomers

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO  Stl Blk PF Pts 
Turkoglu 37 9-16 5-7 4-6 1 2 3 0 0 0 3 27 
Lewis 38 7-18 0-6 5-5 1 4 4 4 2 0 2 19 
Howard 38 6-7 0-0 5-10 3 13 2 2 2 1 2 17 
Bogans 26 3-4 2-3 1-2 1 5 4 0 1 0 1 9 
Nelson 30 5-8 0-1 2-4 0 7 7 3 1 0 5 12 
Dooling 22 4-7 1-1 8-8 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 17 
Arroyo 16 2-3 0-0 3-4 0 1 2 1 1 0 1 7 
Evans 11 3-7 0-2 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 6 
Foyle 9 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 1 0 0 0 4 2 
Cook 8 2-4 0-2 0-0 0 3 1 0 0 0 1 4 
Totals 235 42-75 8-22 28-39 7 37 24 11 8 1 21 120 
Percentages: .560 .364 .718 Team Rebounds: 10
</pre>


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

The bench was really a key tonight, wish reddick could have gotten some burn though


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

it looks like Reddick is not for NBA, remember Trajan Langton? i think the same story here...just Langton probably was better defender...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> it looks like Reddick is not for NBA, remember Trajan Langton? i think the same story here...just Langton probably was better defender...


The problem with Reddick is the fact he was playing a lot in preseason, even starting, looking great and then he broke his hand. Then he got a back injury. Injuries basically forced him out of the rotation and until the Magic start playing badly, he won't be back in it. With Evans playing great tonight, it will be even harder now.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

every year he has injuries...he is just too weak for the NBA...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Babir said:


> every year he has injuries...he is just too weak for the NBA...


You could be right. I almost want to see the Magic package him, along with Arroyo for a pass first, shoot only when open, PG.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

we can add Garrity to the package...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Feed_Dwight said:


> OMG, this game is on TWO florida sports networks and I still can't watch it! I hate you brighthouse!


Switch providers. I am getting Dish Network installed today. It's the only thing you can do to make them take notice they f'd up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Babir said:


> we can add Garrity to the package...


Since we added Cook I don't see any reason to keep Garrity. He had a slightly good run during the time Tmac was here but he's had some opportunities the last few years for a guy whose only role is to hit wide open 3s ... well, he hasn't even been doing that.

I think Reddick can still have a role on this team. I'm not sure if SVG is a coach that will give him the opportunity though. Like Kapono, JJ might bounce around on a few teams before he finds a home. But at some point with Dwight down low JJ's outside shooting ability could be valuable. Too early to give up on him IMO.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> Switch providers. I am getting Dish Network installed today. It's the only thing you can do to make them take notice they f'd up.


Yeah, I'm switching to DirectTV when I move in a few weeks. Wish it were sooner though.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JNice said:


> Since we added Cook I don't see any reason to keep Garrity. He had a slightly good run during the time Tmac was here but he's had some opportunities the last few years for a guy whose only role is to hit wide open 3s ... well, he hasn't even been doing that.
> 
> I think Reddick can still have a role on this team. I'm not sure if SVG is a coach that will give him the opportunity though. Like Kapono, JJ might bounce around on a few teams before he finds a home. But at some point with Dwight down low JJ's outside shooting ability could be valuable. Too early to give up on him IMO.


Never liked Garrity, dont know why but just never did. Maybe we can get a serviceable big man for them?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> Never liked Garrity, dont know why but just never did. Maybe we can get a serviceable big man for them?


Y'all can have Mark Blount for Arroyo and Garrity :gopray:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

9diamonds said:


> Never liked Garrity, dont know why but just never did. Maybe we can get a serviceable big man for them?


There is no need. We already have Cook and next year the Magic will be getting Battie back from injury and Fran will be coming over from Spain.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> I think Reddick can still have a role on this team. I'm not sure if SVG is a coach that will give him the opportunity though. Like Kapono, JJ might bounce around on a few teams before he finds a home. But at some point with Dwight down low JJ's outside shooting ability could be valuable. Too early to give up on him IMO.


Why play a one dimensional 3 point shooter when you have a team loaded with 3 point shooters who can also do other things? SVG and Co have done a great job of loading the team with shooters, so Reddick's role is gone. I don't expect it to return either.


----------

